# Mangrove Sump



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

redbellyman21 said:


> ok heres the answer.. the small bin with any nice sand would work, especially for bringing them back from dormancy. However, after they "wake up" they will not be able to survive for long without constant flow. I tried growing some with just tank water waterings every other day and it doesnt work, they live in high flow areas and like flow.*Is refugium flow enough? I think its about 300gph through a 10g* so a healthy range would be 4-5" deep wherever they be held by. Try supporting their area rather than just eggcrate.. eggcrate will not end well if they start growing big.. goto home depot and get huge pvc sections and place bin on there or whatever u have to do to make sure they will not be submersed! that is no good no good at all... only 100% seedlings will grow threw and out water.. if their is a leaf or a green sprout or any form of germanation they cannot be submersed!
> hope that helps...* Ok so if its a true seedling which is just the pointy tip i can submerge it fully, but not if any leaves are being or are already formed*


Here's some pics of the setup. Initially i was going to do a sperate 10g, but now i will probably just put a couple in my fuge. Fuge is a typical 10g. As you can see in the pic with my hand in it i want to somehow suspend the light so the mangroves gan grow out of the tank top. The light is a 40W HO T5. In the pic with the ligth on the tank which i have it as now, you can see the little containor beside the sump that i was wanting to put some mangroves in as it receives light from the tank. lastly, there is a picture of the main tank so you get the idea of the tank bioload. There is only one damsel now, but i want to soon get a watchman pistol shrimp combo

Thansk for your help.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

your flow should be fine if its moving I was merely saying if you were to place mangroves in the bin next to 10g without plumbing it in they will not do well... if u suspend the light and place mangroves in the higher bio ball area that would work.. most seedlings will already have germinated a lil, rarely do I see complete seed propagules that havent been exposed to air. They only live submerged because in the wild some seeds fall into river/ocean and they would all die if they didnt have ability to grow out of water quickly.. everything else looks nice and I like ur setup


----------

